# Which grinder to pair with a Oscar II



## Blubsterg (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi everyone pretty sure this is a pretty discussed topic but doing some research on which grinder to pair with a Oscar II. I was thinking about a rocky but (thankfully) found this forum and people here don't seem to be too fond of it. I've read somewhere here a mignon would be a better option. Anyone would like to share their thoughts on the rocky or perhaps suggest other options that won't break the bank ? Many thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Oscar II will respond well to a high end grinder - think you need to go 64mm at least - if you buy a mignion now you will upgrade later. -its small compact and good looking, grinds ok. If you want to buy new and have a limited budget then its a good choice - if you want to up a notch go 64mm Jolly, compak, nouvo simonelli etc - don't worry about buying ex commercial they go on forever


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Like said above you have a very capable machine, you want to get the best you can out of it and a grinder with less than 60mm burrs is going to be the limiting factor in producing the tastiest espresso possible. An ex-commercial 64mm grinder will set you back around £150 and would be your best choice if on a tight budget, but ofcourse if your budget allows the more you spend on your grinder the better your espresso, as generally the grinder (in my opinion) is more important than the machine.


----------



## Blubsterg (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for the input. It certainly helped on my decision making. I'll follow your advice!


----------

